# ANNOUNCEMENT! Kaiser Therapy Group in SF Bay Area



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Just in case there are any Northern Cal Kaiser Permanente members on this board, I just wanted to let you know about an SA therapy group starting up at the Union City Kaiser in the east bay. It'll be starting on 1/16 and so far I'm the only one signed up, so we need more people. You do have to be a Kaiser member to attend, however. If you're interested, here's the number to call: (510) 675-3080. If you have any questions, feel free to private message me.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

That's pretty cool. I'm in the East Bay and a Kaiser member so if I had my license I would definitely consider going. If you get a chance when you go could you post about how it went? Maybe when I get my license I'll sign up if I still can.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: re: ANNOUNCEMENT! Kaiser Therapy Group in SF Bay Area*



Bad Religion said:


> That's pretty cool. I'm in the East Bay and a Kaiser member so if I had my license I would definitely consider going. If you get a chance when you go could you post about how it went? Maybe when I get my license I'll sign up if I still can.


If you're not close to Union City, you can call the psych department at your local Kaiser clinic and they might offer an SA group there as well. If this one doesn't end up luring enough members, I might try another location. I'll let everyone know how it goes regardless.


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

I went to the Kaiser Permanente SA group a few years back in Sacramento and then one in Roseville location the next year.

Seems like there where 6 to 8 meetings,meeting once a week.
The first meeting had over 20 people in class,then it dropped down to about 8 or so for the last class.

For the first class or session I was about 20 minutes late , went to the wrong location(Sacramento is huge. :afr 

Then the first words I hear from the instructer is,Ok lets all start a conversation with the person sitting next to you. :hide 
And won't you know it,I just happen to be sitting next to some attractive woman.
My biggest social phobia problem is talking to the oppsite sex.

Anyways all went well,I said hi my name is Joe and so nervous right now.
:lol 

Good times though, I wish I keep a journal to look back at what we cover and how much my SA improved and so on.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

just saw this thread. too bad im too late for this . tell me when the next one comes up!


----------

